# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Chico

## i_luv_dennis

ITS CHICO TIME

----------


## i_luv_dennis



----------


## Chris_2k11

These aren't really soap/drama pictures though are they?   :Searchme:

----------


## di marco

eurgh!  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao di marco, not your type I take it?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

> lmao di marco, not your type I take it?


he looks really slimey!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

it's time chico went home and don't put any more pictures up I'm having nightmares  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

gross! time to go wash my eyes!!1

----------


## Chris_2k11

> gross! time to go wash my eyes!!1


  :Lol:

----------


## Debs

LOL there is just nothing remotely attractive about him is ther???

----------


## Chris_2k11

> LOL there is just nothing remotely attractive about him is ther???


What you asking me for! haha

----------


## Debs

> What you asking me for! haha


LOL! now come on chris you know you wanna look like him lmao

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well i like him

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh per-leaseeeeeeee... This is what you like him for  :Sick:

----------


## feelingyellow

:Rotfl:  thanks for those!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

do you like chico feeling yellow

----------


## feelingyellow

> do you like chico feeling yellow


err well i suppose he's a good entertainer and i'm glad cos he was the reason philip and the conways went home, and he just makes you laugh really.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thank you

----------


## willow

he just looks really greasey!!!!

----------


## di marco

> he just looks really greasey!!!!


i agree, yuck!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i like chico and he isn't bad looking

----------


## willow

its not that he is ugly, he just comes over all greasey and i don't really find it attractive

----------


## samantha nixon

i loooove chico

----------


## xCharliex

Sorry but i think he is very sexy! as long as he keeps his mouth shut lol, its just his cheesy lines he comes out with, other than that he is a very good looking guy

----------


## di marco

> its not that he is ugly, he just comes over all greasey and i don't really find it attractive


same here willow

----------


## Tori

isn't this in the wrong forum and i hate chico so much

----------


## Trinity

He loves himself so much that there is no need for anyone else too, just as well!

----------


## Jada-GDR

> ITS CHICO TIME


he looks like a stripper! i think hes ugly

----------


## Jada-GDR

> i loooove chico


you neeeeed you're eyes testing

----------


## Debs

> he looks like a stripper! i think hes ugly


 

he used to be one didnt he??? and yeah he is ugly if that turned up to strip for me id walk out and demand the money back!!!

----------


## di marco

> he used to be one didnt he??? and yeah he is ugly if that turned up to strip for me id walk out and demand the money back!!!


lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xlxstaceyxlx

im glad im not the only one who doesnt like him

----------

